# Rat had babys..What now?



## Batamodel (Oct 19, 2007)

Its a huge littler. 8O 
She had them two days ago.
When can i touch them.
Since the littler is so big are some probably being neglected?  
Should i get in there and dropper feed them milk. 
Lucy, the mom, is a youngin.
Ive had her for about 2-3 months.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Do they all have milk bellies?

And how many is a huge litter approximately?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

When was she in contact with a male? Is she still?

You can touch the babies from day one, though many people leave them be a day before handling.

If you want to supplement the babies it shouldn't be with cow's milk, something like soy baby formula or animal formula would be better. 

Give momma extra protein, hard boiled eggs work well, she'll need it to keep up with the youngins.


----------



## Batamodel (Oct 19, 2007)

Well, im still a little afraid to touch them. 
I'll wait for her to get up out of her nest.
Count em.
Milk belies, you mean like chubby?
I let her run around on my couch
when i had the male out
But i watched em
I must have had my back turned to long.
No i figured the male shouldn't be near em.
I'll have to get on the milk thing tomorrow
Cause i dont have soy milk here.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

no, like milk bands, a white line across the bellies

look at the third pic and you can see white on the belly
http://ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=4819/start=75.html

hope you don't mind me using that pic nenn


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Just so you know, intact males and females can mate in *seconds* (and even though cage bars). Even if you had seen it, you'd probably have been to late to prevent it. That's why it's best to always keep them separate.


----------



## Batamodel (Oct 19, 2007)

i dont see milk bands.
but i just dont think i can differentiate
the pink from the little white pouches 
I tried to dropper feed em.
None would eat.
It looked like there was about twenty
but i counted theres only 12


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Momma has 12 nipples so that is fine. 

Milk bands/bellies are easiest to see in the first couple of days but get progressively harder.

These are 3 day old babies...they are colouring up and their skin has thickened so you cannot see them.









Then these are 1 day old babies,you can see the milk because the skin is soo thin and translucent. Did you ever see this on yours?









Does the young momma feed them? Do you hear them squealing away as she moves and then they settle down to quiet occasional sounds while they are nursing?


----------



## Batamodel (Oct 19, 2007)

They squeek when she runs outta her nest.
Shes in the nest often.
I noticed what i thought could have been milk bands.
But being ive never seen them before up close and personal
I cant be certain.
I didnt look at them the first 2 days 
I thought she wouldnt want me too.
glad i know better now.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Supplement that mama!! With a litter of 12 to feed, she will really need it!

veggies, proteins, baby food, baby cereal, regular lab blocks always, etc


----------



## Batamodel (Oct 19, 2007)

I see the milk bands now
was lookin on their sides, but they are on their tummys.
Kk Will do with the suppliment thing.
Thankies.
Little ones
:arrow: http://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=00026ih1.jpg


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Batamodel said:


> I see the milk bands now
> was lookin on their sides, but they are on their tummys.
> Kk Will do with the suppliment thing.
> Thankies.
> ...


You have lots of little hoodies, and mismarked barebacks. They are cute!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

They are adorable! Do you have mom in a 20 gallon tank or a non wire cage now? She will need to be in a 20 gallon tank or something similar so the babies can't hurt themselves escaping through the bars. And make sure you don't have shelves too. Also make sure she is separated from her cagemate while nursing the babies so the cagemate doesn't try and take the babies for her own or anything like that.

It's a good time and a good reason to get the male neutered!


----------



## Batamodel (Oct 19, 2007)

Shes in a plastic cage i originally bought for a genie pig
Its pretty big, maybe more than a twenty gallon.
The lid is wire, but the babies wont be able to reach the lid any 
time soon. its a pretty tall cage  a\


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

rat_ratscal said:


> no, like milk bands, a white line across the bellies
> 
> look at the third pic and you can see white on the belly
> http://ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=4819/start=75.html
> ...


Not at all 

and also ADORABLE rittens Bata <3


----------



## Batamodel (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks! 
Cant wait for the hair 
Awww... I cant wait for their eyes to open.

http://img461.imageshack.us/my.php?image=00001vs2.jpg
Rat momma ^


----------



## Batamodel (Oct 19, 2007)

Little update on the babys

http://img459.imageshack.us/img459/475/babyloveko6.jpg

The dad is hairless, kitty,...are the ones with browner looking head going to be hairless too?

http://img475.imageshack.us/my.php?image=baby6mm4.jpg

edit:
they just feel like they are fuzy but not silky like the others


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

lots of hooded cuteness!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I would say you just have black hoodies and agouti hoodies. Their coats come in at different rates. You won't know about them being double rex until their first moult and even then sometimes the fur grows back in. If their coats are crimpy they may be rex.


----------



## Batamodel (Oct 19, 2007)

ohh So my kitty is a double rex. Ive always called him hairless.  learn something new everyday.


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

Aww how sweet!!! Very cute!!! Lucky momma!! More pics??


----------



## Batamodel (Oct 19, 2007)

Eyes are open!! Cuteness! 
Baby Artemus 
http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/772/00007uf1.jpg
http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/5646/00004jj4.jpg
http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/3749/00017fj1.jpg
http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/6516/00018te6.jpg

More of the rest to come. 
He's is just my favorite so far.

So hmmm
When must they be separated 
Im worried about finding homes.


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

i separate mine at 3 weeks.. they should be eating food by then...


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

3 weeks is far to early, they're still suckling from mum.

I split mine up at about 4 and a half weeks. They were very rarely suckling and were probably only really doing it for comfort and Roxy and her brothers (which my brother has) have grown up to be healthyhappy ratties.


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

I agree with Emster, 3 weeks is too early. 4 weeks old, but before the age of 5 weeks , so you dont get any surprise litter from the babies :<


----------



## hikaricore (Dec 16, 2007)

Your rat had beautiful babies. ^_^


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

12 not so big a litter lol now 22 on the other hand is HUGE.. thats what my first female rat had... just love then and give them lots of kisses... beautiful babies you got there..


----------

